# marmosets



## lynnekiki (Dec 29, 2011)

I am wondering what all marmoset keepers have in place should something happen to themselves 'heaven forbid'? I have been worrying for a while now what to put in place should the worse happen.


----------



## nathans (Nov 28, 2012)

Cant you speak to your nearest zoo or safari park? I'm sure if you looked around you would find someone to ' godfather '


----------



## aliburke (Jun 20, 2011)

I've been thinking about that myself and started writing up a 'guide' of their diet, how to work their heating and dangers etc, since I split from husband and been in my own its really been worrying me. Gonna type it up and give copy to my friends and if the worst happens to me then they have to go to a girl in Dublin who has a cracking enclosure indoor and out with three other marmosets, who I know are her priority in life. :notworthy:


----------



## lynnekiki (Dec 29, 2011)

Thankyou for your replies, I am going to start today and write out a full guide too, thats a really good idea as I know what you mean about complexity of lights and heating etc (easy when you do it every day) but for someone else to come in in an emergency they wouldn't know where to start. Re the Zoo I will contact them but it would be nice to find someone more personable though which would be lovely.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Have you heard of 'ICE'? It's for emergency services so they know who to contact In Case of Emergency. The idea is you put into your mobile ICE after say, your partner or parents' names so if, heaven forbid, you were in an accident or something, they would know who to contact. You could do the same for the marmies, if you find someone who can be trusted to look after them just store them under ICE in your phone.
But yes, you should certainly write up full care instructions and leave them either somewhere safe and accessible,or give to a trusted friend or family member. You should also think about individual records if you don't already have them, which detail age, sex, breeding status, etc etc as well as health care records with details about vaccinations, worming etc. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd say have a guide with them, and I'm guessing you'd have a next of kin or someone who would sort out what the marmosets need? 
I work in a small zoo type animal gardens that are part of a garden centre, and we have marmosets. We take donated animals, a lot of our animals are donated, so I think a lot of places that are knowledgeable about looking after them would be happy to have them if anything did happen.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Jeniva said:


> I'd say have a guide with them, and I'm guessing you'd have a next of kin or someone who would sort out what the marmosets need?
> I work in a small zoo type animal gardens that are part of a garden centre, and we have marmosets. We take donated animals, a lot of our animals are donated, so I think a lot of places that are knowledgeable about looking after them would be happy to have them if anything did happen.


This would be my aproach.
Small zoo parks would house and are experianced as such.
That way youd know thrre ok.
Rather than someone whos never kept trying to work off records.
Although wee have colegues as well who keep.
So between them and the zoos we know theyd be fine.
But both me and the gaffer would need to go at the same time.lol
As its both our passion.
And first and foremost they would be housed well.
Not kept in csges.
Have a collegue retiring just now.
We are all asked what we can take.
Surplus he will move to zoos...


What was the outcome of the baby situation.(to the op)
One of those conversations that didnt finalize..
My spellings worse on phone.
Sorry...


----------



## lynnekiki (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh thanks for all your advice, you have all given me lots to go on now and I feel so much better knowing there are things I can put in place. I didnt know about the ICE thing that will be good for other things also. 

Peter re the outcome very sad really we took her to the vets and they said they would have to put her to sleep to xray her leg and that the babies might also go to sleep and die so we took a chance and brought her home, unfortunately on 18th of June (my birthday too) we found a baby dead in the nest box and shortly afterwards we realised she had one hanging out of her obviously dead we took her to the vets again and they removed the other dead baby, it was absolutely heart wrenching and she screamed and cried, the vet said the babies were so big and I think we had left it to late. The good news is that she is thriving now and has fully recovered the use of her leg, Maybe she could be pregant again I keep thinking she looks like it but not 100 percent sure 
I hope you will be pleased to know that they now have aswell as the Outside aviary a heated outdoor enclosure aswell. We still have a cage in the conservatory but they are free to go wherever they choose with interconnecting pipes, thing is they seem to prefer the conservatory in the day where its cold and just a heat lamp above lol.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> This would be my aproach.
> Small zoo parks would house and are experianced as such.
> That way youd know thrre ok.
> Rather than someone whos never kept trying to work off records.
> ...


Yeah it depends what disaster you are planning for really, I was thinking more about short term care if you were to have an accident or something and were temporarily incapacitated. 
Long term foster or permanent care I should say really should be taken on by someone who has facilities and knowledge already in place. I'd still say records are important though, especially for differentiating between individuals and explaining their history, likes/dislikes etc (eg, your female's previous health problems) as certain details could be pretty important in the future.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

5plusmany said:


> Yeah it depends what disaster you are planning for really, I was thinking more about short term care if you were to have an accident or something and were temporarily incapacitated.
> Long term foster or permanent care I should say really should be taken on by someone who has facilities and knowledge already in place. I'd still say records are important though, especially for differentiating between individuals and explaining their history, likes/dislikes etc (eg, your female's previous health problems) as certain details could be pretty important in the future.


You should see ours.lol
Bags n bags.
Easier now with pc but agree records are important.
Never likes or dislikes though.
It goes in at all times and they learn too like.
But as much info as poss is good.

Although after over 20yrs the info is usually the same.
5yrs and parent reared.
Standing joke really.


----------



## lynnekiki (Dec 29, 2011)

Im geting on fine with my little guide now and funny you should say

" Never likes or dislikes though.
It goes in at all times and they learn too like."

Cos the other day I took them some scrambled egg which Kiki loves and whistles constantly while eating it, hoping that Skye would try it this time which she didn't so then Im taking her some prawns which she didnt seem to fancy so I gave her some chicken. I thought then I can't keep doing this. 

So I today have just put the food in and left it and just watched on the camera and the little monkey (scuse the pun) eventually did eat when she realised I wasn't coming back with something else lol.

She's been taking me for a fool and quite rightly so, but learning still goes on. 

All tips greatly appreciated.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

lynnekiki said:


> Im geting on fine with my little guide now and funny you should say
> 
> " Never likes or dislikes though.
> It goes in at all times and they learn too like."
> ...


Just like kids.
They want to eat only whats good st the time.
But not whats good for them.
All my species eat anything i put in.
But theyre easy fooled...
Unless your a soft touch..lol


----------



## lynnekiki (Dec 29, 2011)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Just like kids.
> They want to eat only whats good st the time.
> But not whats good for them.
> All my species eat anything i put in.
> ...


Soft touch eh, Hmmm have we met ? :lol2:
Please explain easy fooled, I really really would like to know ....


Something else I need to know I have been giving them Nutrobal as advised by the vet who said it had everything they needed including d3 and to stop everything else, but I dont think Ive seen this mentioned on here. I hope Ive been doing right.

I think I give them a very varied diet with all the things they need but would love if someone could share with me there diet sheet, cos maybe there are things I havent thought of. 


I cannot imagine what it must be like to have quite a few and of different species, I only have 2 and they seem to have taken over our lives, don't get me wrong Im not complaining cos I love em to bits and really hope to have some more, but what a job it is there is always something to do, but as I have just sat in the kitchen and watched them climb into their nest box for a better nights sleep than I'll probably have, it makes everything worthwhile and I cant wait to see what they get up to tomorrow.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Easilly fooled.
Like chicken an not ham.
Put more ham than chicken.
Then all will get normal.

Diets.
Theres loads on here on other posts and on ekf.

Yip its a twenty four seven job.
Wife solo when im at work or teaching.
Both when home.

Its better with both.
Less misshaps and losses as always somebody here.
But we love it.
Part of our life.
All worked round monkeys..
Even after all these years.
Cant just feed and walk away.lol.

But still fit in emerdale n corrie.
But thats an age thing.

Yes diff soecies is enjoyable.
All diff
But even two marms arent the same.
All have diff personalities.
Some good.
Some evil...
Always a chalange....


----------



## lynnekiki (Dec 29, 2011)

Ive had another good look round and found more ideas to try, did the one with veg and pasta all mixed and ham and cucumber cos i normally do it more seperately, not too keen but I will persevere with that one.

What about the Nutrabol? should I keep at it? 

24. 7 definitely, did you know they can use a loo if you gave them one and gorrilas come and feed them sometimes, well so Kiki told me last night in fact we had a right little chat( see they even snook into my dreams now) 

Their personalities are so diferent too as you said, Kiki likes to play but Skye doesnt really play at all. Kiki however after hes got out of his grumpy morning face he still does his best to get her to by grabbing her tail and pulling her she stands it for a while then tells him off. So he plays hiding and pouncing with me.

How much kip do marmies normaly have cos mine go to bed at 4.00 and get up about 8.00?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Nutrobal.
Never used except with lizards.

Have heard some use calcivet in syrup form.
Zolcal d3 is what we use and found when boness checked it was best.

Ours up daylight
Bed dark.


----------

